# power pro super 8 slick line



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

hey guys
i need alittle advice, i plan to respool all my line counter reels before next season. right now i have some reels spooled with cabelas ripcord in 65 lb test and some with power pro. you can see from where the line hits the water the ripcord is diving alittle deeper than the power pro. so i want to respool all my reels with the same line. i do want to stay with the 65 lb line because i have my dive chart set up with the 65 lb ripcord. but you can no longer find the ripcord in 65 lb test.

i have read good things about the new power pro super 8 slick line. but i havent heard anything from anybody that has used it. has any of you guys tried the new line?? and what are your thoughts on it?? or is there another line you would recommend over the old power pro, and why?? any and all comments are welcome. i put alot of stock in your opinions and comments.
sherman


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

The new power pro slick does not hold any water, it is the best used on high end reels such as a tranx or Trinidad. I would use the regular power pro braid for the line counters.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I used the power pro slick for my topwater applications and it was taken off three trips later and replaced with Sufix 832. Slick really likes to wear and fray and just didn't hold up very well. I'd just go with regular old power pro imo.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Now mind you I don't troll, and am basically, strictly a bass fisherman. But, I started using the suffix 832 last season and have had no problems with line fray. It handles well and doesn't dig into itself as bad as some of the other braids i've tried. It would get my vote.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't know what the one poster meant by "best used on high end reels" but anyhow ..... I use regular Power Pro, and haven't used the Power Pro Super 8 Slick line, but from what I understand the reason they went to the new "slick" line is because it is smoother through the guides. Longer casting, (not that it matters when trolling) and less noise and rod vibration when retrieving. Since your dive charts are set up based on one specific line, I'd think that line diameter would be something you'd be more interested in matching, rather than a specific brand of line. I'd see what the diameter of the Rip Cord is and match that as closely as possible, then choose your line based on that. If the noise and rod vibration mentioned earlier are something you don't like with the regular Power Pro or similar lines then go with something with a slicker finish. But I'd make the lines diameter my major concern. Just my opinion.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

im not sure what the diameter of the old ripcord line is. i have tried using a set of micrometers on it but i get a different reading each time i crank them down.

the new power pro is the same diameter as the old power pro. but it is sopposed to be a slicker line and have less friction. but i dont know if this would help in the water. the old ripcord had a coating on it that gave it less friction in the water.

i have also been thinking about going to the sufix 832. i have been using it in 20 lb test for bass fishing in some pretty heavy brush in a farm pond. and it is rated alittle smaller than the power pro.

i guess it really doesnt matter that much which line i use as long as i respool all my reels the same. i just wanted to get some feedback from you guys that uses alot of braded line. so right now im planning on just keeping my eyes open for the best price on the power pro super slick or the sufix 832. or maby watch for something new to come out this spring. im in no hurry, i have all winter to decide what i want to try.

and thanks for all your input.
sherman


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

sherman51 said:


> im not sure what the diameter of the old ripcord line is. i have tried using a set of micrometers on it but i get a different reading each time i crank them down.
> 
> the new power pro is the same diameter as the old power pro. but it is sopposed to be a slicker line and have less friction. but i dont know if this would help in the water. the old ripcord had a coating on it that gave it less friction in the water.
> 
> ...


Sherman,

Old PP is a 3 strand weave...it would cut into itself easier if precautions were not taken, once the wax covering and color was gone, it could give you alot of problems casting.
SS8 is the New 8 strand braid which makes it rounder and so it lays better on reels. SS8 is suppose to be smaller diameter, stronger, softer/easier on guides, and better casting! It Frays the same but DOES NOT lose strength!
Unless you spend the TIME AND MONEY to trial all of the different braids, it is tough to give an opinion on which is best!
IMHO and For the MONEY...Daiwa Samurai Braid is the best performing braid made...NONE of the other stuff comes close...YET!

I have a curious mind and even though I feel I have found the Perfect fishing combos, I continue to trial stuff just-in-case something better comes along...I have used Braid since the original Spider Wire came out and have used the Samurai for 3 years now on my Bass/Walleye and Crappie poles...I have the exact same reels and poles as EXTRAS/Replacements, I will use these to trial every new braid that comes out to see how it compares and I always go back to my poles with the Samurai.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Intimidator said:


> Sherman,
> 
> Old PP is a 3 strand weave...it would cut into itself easier if precautions were not taken, once the wax covering and color was gone, it could give you alot of problems casting.
> SS8 is the New 8 strand braid which makes it rounder and so it lays better on reels. SS8 is suppose to be smaller diameter, stronger, softer/easier on guides, and better casting! It Frays the same but DOES NOT lose strength!
> ...




have you tried the sufix832?? i have used it in 20 lb test only and found it to be a great line for fishing light to moderate cover for bass. but i,ve never tried it in anything heavier.

i have decided to try the suffix 832 this time. i found a good buy on it at cabelas and had 53.00 in my account. the line was 44.99 for a 600 yrd spool. so i bought 2 spools and used my 53.00 and got free shipping. my total was 42.82 with sales tax. so i,ll see if i like it. if not i will either try the new power pro or samurai next. i may even buy 1 spool of each and put on a couple of my spare reels and run it with the sufix 832 and get a side by side test.

thankx guys for all your input.
sherman


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

Only braid I use is the suffix 832 the gore-tex strands in there definitely make it strong even after the line has been wet. Caught 48" musky in turbulent waters putting on a show jumping all over and that braid held. Was sold after that. I tried the new power pro but would lose 30-50% of cast length in comparison to the suffix. Needless to say it stayed on my reel for one day. Can't seem to go away from the suffix 832.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I tried the Super 8 slick this year and absolutely hated it. Peeled my line off and went back to the classic power pro. 

I was breaking my line left and right.......plus it frayed like crazy.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Fishfinaddict said:


> Only braid I use is the suffix 832 the gore-tex strands in there definitely make it strong even after the line has been wet. Caught 48" musky in turbulent waters putting on a show jumping all over and that braid held. Was sold after that. I tried the new power pro but would lose 30-50% of cast length in comparison to the suffix. Needless to say it stayed on my reel for one day. Can't seem to go away from the suffix 832.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I can cast a country mile with the power pro...of course I'm using a flouro leader too...I wouldn't use anything else.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Try Nanofil, best I've used yet. I like it way better than the Suffix 832 stuff, or the Super 8


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

You have to learn to tailor your braid use, to how you fish, and the different kinds of fishing you do!
NANOFIL is typically not considerd a braid but a Superline, it is extruded where many fibers are glued together to form the line instead of weaving separate lines...it casts farther than any line out there...period! It's drawback is that it is not as small or strong as braid, but I like it because it still floats and I can cast it way off the bank and reach deep drop-offs!
I also do not like stiff braid and that's why I didn't like regular PP, 832, and the other cheaper braids...once the covering and color is gone..it reacts differently and you must adapt to the changes!
With the Samurai it doesn't change over it's life so I can just fish...and it remains the smallest and strongest braid to date!
With the type of fishing I do, I cannot have a line that sinks...this causes me all kinds of issues along rocks, hang-ups, trees, cover, etc. Not only does my braid have to be strong to pull out or through this mess, it also needs to last and continue to function as I need...I do use 17lb Nanofil for some of my Cranking, bottom bouncing, and Jig swimming in open water!


----------

